# Avdel Welwyn Garden City March/April 2005



## John_D (Mar 24, 2011)

Sadly totally gone within a couple of weeks of the last picture being taken :0( The site was half of the centre of the Mundells roundabout, the other half being taken up by the GSK site that was demolished a year or so earlier (I have got a lot of pictures of the demolition of the main tower building, some of which I had published in the local paper at the time). 
The vast majority of the manufacturing plant from Avdel WGC was moved to Wuxi in China with some being shipped out to Beckingen in Germany and the remainder to the one surviving UK plant in Warrington.


----------



## nelly (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice place and good photos John


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 25, 2011)

I watched the mundells change, I drove round it almost everyday for 6 years. John is the Avaya office on mundells still in operation?


----------



## John_D (Mar 25, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> I watched the mundells change, I drove round it almost everyday for 6 years. John is the Avaya office on mundells still in operation?


 Yes the Avaya office is still there, the changes being limited to the centre of Mundells.

Avdel Mundells as it was prior to 2005 (my car is almost certainly in this pic)





And as it is since 2008




The big building on the right, on the old GSK site, is a high security HSBC data centre ....


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry just wondered if had closed down there were rumours is was all going to relocate...and its a place I would love to mooch around unescorted  Spent many an hour there on courses back in its SDX/Lucent days


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great pics - my Uncle worked here in the eighties. Walked across that factory floor with him a few times. Cheers
for sharing.
GDZ


----------

